# Another Northern Meeting?



## MovingOn2015 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi there!

I joined this forum a few weeks back and saw that there has been a Northern Meeting. Can anyone tell me if others are planned?


----------



## scarletlipstick (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm up in Scotland - but you could start a meeting yourself! X


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Movingon and all other single women,
Just to let you know that DCN has single women meet ups regularly all over the UK, so it is worth a look to see if there are groups in your area.  They also have a membership of about 600 single women,  so there are lots of others like you to talk to if you need support.

Best,
D x


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi MO 
Yes there are a few of us in the North but we don't seem to all meeting together.  Possibly because we are at different stages.  DCN did have a group not sure if there has been anything recently.  Where are you based? 
TCCx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi
I'm in the north in Yorkshire - so would love to be able to meet up with other single mums!
I'm going to the DCN meeting which is in café at Preston Park, Stockton on Tees on Sat 7th November 10.30 if anyone wants to come along.
Deb


----------



## MovingOn2015 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi. Thanks. I will check out the DCN.


----------

